# How do you get a LL TChassis down in front?



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I can get the rear lowered using 430 Supertires but am having a hard time finding a super slim tire for the front rims.
Stock with tires they measure about 375. 
I would like to get to 340-350.

They don't use an axle, so you can't really change the front rims unless you cut off the mounting nubs and drill the chassis.
Lot of work and easy to screw up alignment.

Any ideas?
Thanks,

Keith


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*t chassies*

Take Front Tires Off Car And Use A Dremal And Shave The Tires Down Or Put Front Tires On Rear And Run On Sand Paper And Gride Them Down 
Ty Honda27


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Try the older afx g plus front tires. I know they are thin


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

You are not low enough in the rear. I would go .420 or lower in the rear. I would not go below 460 in front. If you go low in the rear you don;t need to lower the front. Too low could generate too much heat or lead to motor short to rails.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Try G3 front tyres, glued on. I run the back at .410 or so. Shoe profiles seems to be the achillies heel for me.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The one mod I always do on these chassis is to remove the pickup shoes and put a slight bend in the " Springs" to lessen spring tension, this helps the front stay down and overall handling of the car, The springs are too tight from the factory and keep the front end off the track. These cars will rock in stock form after this mod and then when you add tires and a gear lookout. I was able to give a fellow racer fits with a basically stock T chassis against his new restricted open car . he was not happy
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

